# Fake Blood?



## BloodChef (Oct 16, 2012)

What do you look for in a fake blood? Have you ever had any bad blood experiences?


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

Color (prefer darker), Consistency, Drying behavior, Price. I go with whatever gets the job done but haven't been able to justify the $20+ that some brands want for tiny amounts. 

Drying and scab bloods for detail work. Syrup blood in small amounts if it's all that's available but I really don't like working with it. Bulk cheap stage and Pint o' Blood types (darkened with a little blue or green) in a squirt bottle for killing large groups fast.

I've been able to wash most standard bloods out of everything. The newer black "zombie blood" types stain though.

Favorite blood story: 
We had a small zombie group gather downtown. We ended up in the news a few days later because someone found some chocolate based blood on the ground and called the cops thinking someone had been murdered.

Second favorite blood story:
A local promoting company organized a zombie walk as part of the Zombieland release. A few dozen zombies wandered around and got to see an early screening. There was a large hairy guy who decided it was a good idea to dump corn syrup blood all over himself. By the end of the evening, his beard was full of popcorn and his shirt was cemented to him.


----------

